# What not to do



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Slide bucket of used oil in front of truck. Jump up to put new oil in. Than jump off truck and land left leg in bucket. Make one heck of a mess!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Im sorry man but that right there is funny!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao! hey now ur shoes r water proof tho


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Lmao! It was funny. All I could think of is yelling for the wife to get the camera.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lol, Sounds like something I'd do....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

BWAHHHhhhaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaa.....GASP...BwaaaaaaHaaaHAAAAAAhahahahahahah...
cough, cough.....sorry bout your luck.:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahhahahahaha justin told me about this today thats funny i don't care who you are


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I agree,it was funny! Sucks though,now I have to buy a new pair of shoes.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahaha that sucks but look on the bright side you are getting a new pair of kicks Haha


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like something i would do too. Ive left the oil pan under and hit it with the tire then a big mess.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv done that to but in the garage Haha


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what size you wear i will donate you some lol


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

In this economy I wear a size 12!lol I accept paypal as well.lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well can you squeze into a 10 ..lol..


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im a 11 but still not quiet there lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lmao, because i can see me doing that


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Lol. No 10 for me.lol. It was a mess for sure


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I've done that with a water bucket while washing the hood of my truck. Much easier to clean up for sure though....I felt like a tard.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

NICE MOVE MAN!! FUNNY STUFF THERE!!:haha:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

We should start a thread about how much oil we have spilt. one of the first times I changed my oil I put some in there ran it for a while checked it and I noticed it had too much well my dumb zzz pulled the drain plug out and it was sooo dang hott I droped it and had to put awhole nother 3 quarts in it and that was the expensive oil too. Just recently I found out when replacing your speed sensor.... you drain oil haha so make sure you put a oil pan under it..


----------

